# IGF-1 and Cancer



## Robalo (Aug 24, 2011)

"Myth: Does IGF-1 cause cause cancer?


The answer is a resounding "*NO"*.  If you look at the research, high levels of IGF-1 in the circulation as  a manifestation of disease. What that means is, like high levels of  white blood cells are a manifestation when appendicitis occurs, showing  that there is some kind of issue going on within the body. So higher  levels could act as an early warning sign!
Natural & Balance  are the issues here. Whole colostrum has all of the natural components  with all the necessary factors to keep the IGF-1 Super Family in balance  so the body can utilize the proteins for its own benefit and with  multiple systems.
Therefore, the underlying cause for elevated  levels of IGF-1 seen in cancer is related to a cascade of events that  began with an alteration of basic genetic information and culminated in  an impaired functioning of the IGF-1 receptors on the surface of the  cells. Since IGF-1 does not have operating, functional receptors to  interact with, it naturally backs up in the circulation as a *manifestation* of the disease process."

 Article Source: http://EzineArticles.com/4719862


_Any toughts on this would be greatly apreciated._


----------



## gunnar31656 (Sep 13, 2011)

its a pretty big penalty being wrong on this one


----------

